# Store closure for NY Restaurant and Foodservice show



## JBroida (Feb 24, 2014)

Japanese Knife Imports&#65279; will be closed from this Thursday, the 27th, until march 6th for our annual New York trip, as we will be once again representing the Gesshin&#65279; Hide craftsmen at the international restaurant and foodservice show. Click this link to read more...
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/out-of-town


----------



## Brad Gibson (Feb 25, 2014)

Dang, I was hoping to come up to the store on the 6th. Looks like it will have to wait another week! Have fun in NY Jon, And take a lot of pics!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 25, 2014)

sorry about that... i meant to post about this earlier, but we've been swamped at the store every day lately.


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll see you Monday I'll be sure to drop by


----------

